# Aquarium Stocking. (325 US gallons)



## autsts ᴸᵒᵘᶦ (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello, I am getting a new tank soon and I was looking for stocking suggestions. 

The two species I've thought about are Peacock Bass (Cichla monoculus) and Banded Archerfish, I am open to other suggestions. I'm not too sure if the tank would be large enough for a fully grown mono peacock as I would like more room for the fish to swim in.

I already have African Cichlids (Malawi) and I'm also upgrading there tank so I wont be putting them in this tank.

Thank you.


----------



## autsts ᴸᵒᵘᶦ (Sep 25, 2021)

Tank dimensions are: LxWxH 108x30x24 in


----------



## Space782 (11 mo ago)

arowanas if your up to the challenge my stocking list would be
1 arowana as centerpeice fish
3 or 4 oscars
2 royal plecos
4 bala sharks
keep in mind this is heavy stocking so have a double canister filter for this tank.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

autsts ᴸᵒᵘᶦ said:


> Hello, I am getting a new tank soon and I was looking for stocking suggestions.
> 
> The two species I've thought about are Peacock Bass (Cichla monoculus) and Banded Archerfish, I am open to other suggestions. I'm not too sure if the tank would be large enough for a fully grown mono peacock as I would like more room for the fish to swim in.
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm The Fish Lady!😃 nice to meet you!😃
I was just wondering how your new aquarium was coming? And, what did you finally settle on stocking it with? And, are there any pros or cons to going this large you found?


----------

